# Deploying personal reefs



## Rampage (Apr 10, 2008)

So I have a couple of permitted reefs to drop off my personal boat. So what is everyones deployment method? 2 or 3 folks lift and toss? don't want it to hit boat. Also trying to get it to land up right on bottom any ideas? I'm new to this if you can tell.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

attach weights to the side you want to be on the bottom and drop it with the weights down.... never deployed a reef but that is what seems logical.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

If it lands on its' side, you could get a diver to right it. Depending on the weight of the reef, a few 100 lb lift bags can set it upright. If they are super heavy, you will need someone with 1000 lb lift bags. Only a few local guys have the big bags. 

If you need it righted and it is not too heavy, I would give it a shot. I've never tried it, but would love to try it for the experience. I would ride out on your boat to keep your numbers sacred.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

I concur with the above. Just toss it over and keep it away from the boat as to not chip/ding anything. There are plenty of divers on this site who wouldnt mind getting a ride out there and getting it oriented correctly.

One thing I would do is to tie fishing line around the top of the wreck and put the reel in freespool. Once you dump the wreck over, you can put the reel in gear and that should put the boat right over the wreck.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have done quite a few reefs (dozen +) and have used different methods to get them off the boat and oriented how I want them. The smaller ones we just picked up and threw over. I usually throw the reefs off the up sea side of the boat but I am not sure it matters. I throw them off the up sea side so the boat is being pushed away from the reef when it hits the water. I only go in ideal forecasts though.

For making sure they land right I have done a few things. One is to tie a couple of milk jugs to the side I want to be on top. It doesn't take much flotation to roll the reef the right way on the way down. We can see it start to roll on the surface. I dive so I will dive it immediately after to check the orientation and cut the bottles loose to be picked up by the guy on the boat.

Another thing I have done is tied a piece of 100lb mono to the top of the reef and then tied the mono to something heavier like 1/4" rope. I used gloves to put some resistance on the line while it feeds out through my hands. Once the reef hits the bottom, a strong pull will break the 100lb mono. Obviously, don't get tangled in the line. They don't sink as fast as you would think. It is not like throwing a downrigger ball over.

The bigger ones we pre staged up on the gunnels well strapped down so we didn't have to try and lift them while offshore.

Got me thinking I need to find some more material and build some more


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

FYI. Mule tape is perfect if you can get it. If it's big enough of a reef, it's worth your while to build a platform. I personally use aluminum angle to bolt 4x4's to the gunnel. The 4x4's are even w the edge of the boat. Use ratcheting tie downs to secure reef to the boat. When on site, remove tie downs and slide off one side or the other. The reef wont hit the boat and will shove off easier than u think. I've done it numerous times by myself. Use the mule tape to hold tension as you lower to the bottom. The mule tape is made for pulling conduit and is flat so it wont scar the boat. This way you are sure to get a good set of coordinates, so don't let go til you do!!!


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd be really careful with anything tied to a sinking reef stronger than 40# that you are holding onto. Could you imagine a strong line catching your hand and pulling you in with the sinking reef?

Much safer tying an old Freon tank, poly ball, or 20# propane tank to the top of the reef.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Not sure how big or how much they weigh - but could you get a big piece of plywood and set the reef on it? Then you could just tip it over. You could even put old carpet on your gunnels to keep the plywood from scratching your boat.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Minimum weight of a reef to be legal is 300#. Quite a bit of weight for handling on a small boat, but it can be done.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

I thought I read somewhere that the min weight was 170?


----------

